

MIT Hacking Medicine - Blue Button Innovation Challenge - nayanjain
http://hackingmedicine.mit.edu/2013/12/16/hot-off-the-presses-announcing-the-boston-blue-button-innovation-challenge/

======
nayanjain
MIT H@cking Medicine is PSYCHED to announce our collaboration with the Office
of the National Coordinator for Health IT, Tufts MedStart, and the White House
Innovation Fellows surrounding the first Boston Blue Button Innovation
Challenge! The event is taking place Friday, January 17th to Sunday, January
19th at Tufts Medical School, which is located in the Sackler Building at 145
Harrison Ave in Boston.. Also we will hold a Blue Button developer workshop on
MIT’s campus in Building E-62 on Friday afternoon prior to the event.

